# Favorite tv shows



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

1. American Pickers
2. Two and a Half Men
3. Ax Men


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

ice road truckers swamp loggers and manswers


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Bikini Destinations 
2. Get Out!

^^:angel:

but actually I like heli-loggers, Iceroad Truckers, Family guy, two and a half men (amazing show), and Billy the exterminator


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

probably 
manswers, hollys world, two and a half men, the hard times of RJ Berger, top shot, bullrun, southpark. tosh.0 and other than that i watch hunting shows


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

oh and pawn stars


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

manswers, the office, pawn stars


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

1. pawnstars / american pickers (can't decide)
2. nitro circus
3. jack#$%


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I also like pawnstars, but i ahve to agree with Nitro circus!

I also really like Wipeout!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

pawn stars, american pickers, the deadliest warrior, top shot, sportscenter, king of queens.


----------



## madi215 (Jun 7, 2010)

1. That 70's show
2. Cake boss
3. the office
4. 16 and pregnant

and degrassi if theirs nothing better on


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> 1. American Pickers
> 2. Two and a Half Men
> 3. Ax Men


New list. 
1. TOP SHOT
2. American Pickers/Pawn Stars
3. Friday Night Lights


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of you will laught some will agree with me, heres' my favorite TV shows
1. Top Shot
2. Spongebob (I know a going to be 15 year old that watches cartoons.
3. Fringe
4. According To Jim
5. Yes Dear
6.Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
and some others occasionally but they will come to me sooner or later................


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Most of you will laught some will agree with me, heres' my favorite TV shows
> 1. Top Shot
> 2. Spongebob (I know a going to be 15 year old that watches cartoons.
> 3. Fringe
> ...


oh and swamp loggers, ax men, ice road truckers, and deadliest catch, also occasionally Silent Library


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> New list.
> 1. TOP SHOT
> 2. American Pickers/Pawn Stars
> *3. Friday Night Lights*


What channel do u watch friday night lights on? I liked it but i cant find it on anymore. 

P.S : 1,000th post


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

pawnstars 

american chopper

wipeout


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> What channel do u watch friday night lights on? I liked it but i cant find it on anymore.
> 
> P.S : 1,000th post


Congrats on 1,000 lol. 

I use www.hulu.com to watch all the episodes. Or go to nbc's website and they have full episodes on there i believe


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

top shot, pawn stars, and american pickers


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

House, Bones, The unit, two and half men. Ok and Monk...


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

1 deadliest catch
2 pawn stars
3 american pickers


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

tosh.0, friday night lights, and pawn stars


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I love pawn stars, how its made, and the best defense.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not in any particular order:
Colbert Report(the best)
southpark
simpsons
deadliest warrior
modern marvels
good eats
shooting usa


some not quite on the list:
x-files
mythbusters
deadliest catch...


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

1. Rob Dyrdeks Fantasy Factory 
2. Bonecollecter


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I forgot, Deadliest Warrior is also in my favorites, can't believe I forgot. It happens to me especially when someone asks (why?)


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> oh and pawn stars


me to.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

arrow affliction, relentless pursuit, bow madness


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

1. Heartland Bowhunter
2. Pawn Stars
3. Deadliest Catch
4. Whale Wars
5. Dual Survival
6. American Pickers
7. Hells Kitchen
8. Arrow Affliction (until brackett comes out with his new show)
9. Mythbusters
10. Axe Men
11. The Office
12. The Big Bang Theory
13. Parks and Recreation

These are the only shows I will watch (usually).


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

also I love king of the hill, family guy, and south park.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> I also like pawnstars, but i ahve to agree with Nitro circus!
> 
> I also really like Wipeout!!


Trailer park boys, hells kitchen,


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

definatly deadliest catch up top
american pickers pawnstars are good too
nitro circus is prety cool too
they say your not supposted to do what they doo on the show
the barbie jeep behind a fourwheeler is awsome!(painful at that)
wear all protective gear if your goanna try it including gloves
tore all the skin of my hand when i fell off that one time verry painful


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

sparticus blood and sand anybody??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Two and a Half Men
TOP SHOT
Pawn Stars/American Pickers
Dual Survival
The Colony
Family Guy
The Big Bang Theory
Mythbusters

That's pretty much the shows I watch except for sports and hunting shows.

AK13


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

1. Jimmy Big time


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

In no order

mythbusters

southpark

family guy

manswers

bones (my mom and I have seen just about every episode)

house

good eats

dinners drive-ins an dives

The universe

modern marvels and two and a half men.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

burn notice 

royal pains

ncis

house

white collar

heartland bowhunter

and some others i cant think of these are in no order


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

deadliest catch
pawn starts
minute to win it!!!
my fav movie just seen it grown ups!!! sorry i just had to post my fav movie lol


----------



## tldga3 (Sep 8, 2005)

anything bowhunting and American Pickers!

and then deadliest catch


----------



## P.Fleek (Jun 15, 2009)

Cops
Guys big bite
good eats
swamp people
Tosh.0
Best thing I ever ate
And local new
weather channel


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

fringe
criminal minds
pawn stars
american pickers
house
big bang theory (the show, not the theory itself)
and top shot at least the ones I can think off off the top of my head.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

1. gun it with benny spies
2.whitetail revolution 
3.family traditions
4.red arrow
5.arrow affliction 
6.pig man
and pretty much any other show except shooting sports shows


----------



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Beyond the Hunt--Julie Krueter is the bomb! Watch her all day!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

madi215 said:


> 1. That 70's show
> 2. Cake boss
> 3. the office
> 4. 16 and pregnant
> ...


I would get my $&* kicked if I got pregnant at 16, not my own TV show. That show sucks.

IRT, the Office, NASCAR and PBR, SpongeBob D heck yeah!), most hunting shows, and lots more I'm going to suddenly remember right after I post this.


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

pearsonshooter2 said:


> Other than hunting shows what are your top three favorites
> 
> Mine are
> 
> ...


Mine R 

1.Ghost Whisperer
2.Wipeout
3.The Haunted
4.Biggest Loser
5.Minute to win it
6.Singing Bee
7.No Ordanary Family


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

family guy
two and a half men
gun it with benny spies
king of the hill


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

American Pickers
Mythbusters
Ghost Hunters


----------

